# New Cockatiel



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I didn't intend to get another 'tiel but you know how it is. LOL.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooh yes, we all know how it is! 

What a little cutie! He/she has big expressive eyes  Looks like he/she's taking in the big wide world.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Aww so pretty.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very pretty! Quite the expression, hehe.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks! I just got him/her this afternoon. I was fairly sure that she was a female but then she atarted wolf whistling. She sounds female. Time will tell.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Quite the little ham, isn't she? What a pretty bird.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done on the new birdie, I am a little jealous so gorgeous, I was just saying on a thread yesterday that a pure white one is one colour I would quite like. lol


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby. I love that white coloring. I don't think I've ever seen solid white in person before.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful bird! Is it a whiteface lutino (red eyes) or a clear pied whiteface (black eyes)?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous 'tiel, congrats!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you for all of the kind comments everyone! She has settled in well and has made herself right at home.



Cheryl said:


> Beautiful bird! Is it a whiteface lutino (red eyes) or a clear pied whiteface (black eyes)?


She (I think) is a whiteface lutino. She has the biggest ruby red eyes.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

You should name her Ruby if she turns out to be female then 
Or if he turned out to be male, if it were me, I'd name him Berry (also after the eyes). 

That's what I was planning on naming my cockatiel if he was mostly white with red eyes lol


----------



## zohie (Apr 3, 2010)

She's very pretty, congrats! yes her eyes are HUGE, that was the first thing I noticed


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL. Yeah, the first thing that I noticed was her huge eyes. She is starting to grow into them or I'm getting used to them. I can't believe how quickly she has bonded to me. She is a velcro bird.

BTW Luti-Kriss I am thinking of calling her Ruby.


----------

